# Ross Road Bike



## Robert E Smith (Apr 20, 2008)

Was driving by a Pawn Shop in a nearby town and seen a road bike in the window, so on my way back by later that day I stopped and looked at it.
It is a Ross Centura 10 speed probably from the 70's or early 80's had a tag on it that said $79
It was in pretty good shape, Chain and drive had some surface rust, paint was decent tires looked new and had Shamano derailer and rerailer but couldn't tell what type ( just looked at it thru window didn't go in)
Question is? Is this bike worth anyting?
I really don't think so but thought I'd ask 
Bob Smith


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Ross did make some decent bikes in that era, but I venture to say that's probably a "pig in a poke."

Your initial post sparked some great conversation. Look, I'm 62 years old and I don't ever feel like I'm "out of it."

No, I can't hang with the "20 somethings" anymore (but I sure could in my '40's).

Go ride what you've got. Fact of the matter, my 1972 Raleigh Super Course fixed gear commuter rolls down a flat road darn near as good as my super modern Campy 10 speed equipped Masi.

Go out and ride, fear not what the great unwashed masses say, and if you get into it, treat yourself to a nice "newer" bike.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Tom Kellogg designed some bikes for Ross in the mid80's-early90's (he currently works for Merlin), other than that, Ross bikes weren't very special.


----------



## Robert E Smith (Apr 20, 2008)

Richard
Yes my first post sure stired thing up a bit, I have to say It did inspire me to get out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## gcamp (Jun 28, 2007)

*Ross Gran Tour*

Doesn't Tom Kellog own Spectrum Cycles?? Custom shop by Trexlertown PA?

I actually have an old Ross Bike that someone just gave me and I was going to ask the same question , Is is worth anything? It is made of 1020 steel but does have a nice old Shimano 600 group on it and a Gold chain and freewheel. It is a gran tour model. Just wondering if I restore it as is or take the components and put them on another nice steel frame? Thoughts?


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

My personal opinion are that Ross bikes aren't really very collectable or worthwhile. Probably on par with Sears Easy Spirit bikes, if that.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

This just goes to show that not ALL Ross bikes are piles of shite. Although, despite the lugged construction, it's pretty standard mild steel, unbutted, and most likely seamed tubing. About as low-end as a lugged frame can get, but at least a bit lighter than an old butt-welded frame.


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Tom is one of the preeminent custom builders of this, or any, time. He is commonly and deservedly referred to as a 'master builder'. I've owned two of his frames (I currently still have one) and they are as close to perfectly built frames as I've ever seen, ridden or otherwise related with.

Danny



gcamp said:


> Doesn't Tom Kellog own Spectrum Cycles?? Custom shop by Trexlertown PA?
> 
> I actually have an old Ross Bike that someone just gave me and I was going to ask the same question , Is is worth anything? It is made of 1020 steel but does have a nice old Shimano 600 group on it and a Gold chain and freewheel. It is a gran tour model. Just wondering if I restore it as is or take the components and put them on another nice steel frame? Thoughts?


----------

